# Which one do you prefer?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Took this pix yesterday going home looks like it's about to snow. Friend from Hawaii took this pix in his afternoon. Time for a plane trip.Thumbs Up


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I need a plane ticket Hawaii here I come


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

ill take the snow


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Winter storms get set to hit the USA*

I see snow chances this month..take a peak.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=14085&Itemid=179


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful pics Grandview. I agree with Morrissey, bring the snow!

I like what I see on your post too Rob. Especially for Chicago. Keep us posted on that.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to see 30 years of the first pic save enough money and then enjoy 45 of the bottom...


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

COOL pic, i'll take the snow


----------

